

Anyone having success charging for something on Facebook? - AF

Also are there any numbers on how much money Facebook makes off the 'gifts' they sell?<p>I'm trying to decide right now between the prospect of charging a minimal fee for something and necessarily limiting my audience vs offering the service for free and attempting to make money off a large(r) audience with ads. I guess it is a question that most startups end up asking.<p>Does it seem like Facebook users are willing to spend money?
======
jey
Micropayments may be an option; makes it feel like it costs almost nothing,
yet is many times more profitable than ads. Kinda like they get you to impulse
buy a candy bar at the supermarket checkout line.

------
amichail
What about selling it and letting the buyer worry about how to make money?

~~~
AF
That isn't always an option (truth be told it isn't an option many people
have).

------
sharpshoot
just try it - and see what happens. Best way to answer the question.

~~~
AF
Of course. Although if someone has rejected your application/service once due
to cost, it can be difficult to get a second chance, even if it is free at
that point.

